# Nowack vs. Kelleners



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

according to nowack, there seems to be a relationship between those two companies (nowack's dad is or was a co-owner of kelleners?).

with that in mind, does anyone have any thoughts as to which one does a better job for ecu tuning? yes, i've read the horror stories about nowack, but surely someone has had success??


----------



## e28Will (Sep 24, 2002)

Hans Nowack (father of owner Oliver) built the race cars for 3 time German Touring car champion Helmut Kelleners . He also has had experience building race cars for the legendary "Camshaft" Paul Rosche, such as the Brabham BT52.

Kelleners, although involved in racing, started as a 'division' of their BMW dealership and obviously used cars prepped by Hans Nowack.

imho, I would go with Nowack. There's definately an advantage of having bloodlines that weave in and out of BMW Motorsport GmBH, in terms of technical experience/knowledge. Plus, Nowack was building cars FOR Kelleners when Kelleners was a race team, which means they have a great deal more technical knowledge about how to manipulate bmw motors/cars. <--somewhat safe assumption, but i could be wrong about their current day ops.

Either way you go, both companies have roots in racing, which breeds performance, question is are you going to choose a company who originally built the cars (Nowack) and their technical knowledge, or are you going to choose the company who raced/still races (Kelleners) with their technical data. -Also, dont forget that Hans Nowack and Helmut Kelleners are both 'retired' and that their children now carry on the company. Bottom line, your $, and go with what you feel you like better, I'm sure theres advantages and disadvatages to both company's offerings. g'luck! and when you do the upgrades, be sure to share your findings with the rest of us! :thumbup:


----------



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

finally someone who knows what i'm talking about  


i've done some checking around and i think i'll be having the following done to the M3 when i pick it up in europe:

- Kelleners 'race' headers
- Kelleners 'race' cats

- Nowack ECU + vmax (they give you the original and then monkey around with a new one) -- swap it when going to BMW for service
- Nowack CAI (they'll cut me a deal)
- Nowack speedo and tacho

- Eisenmann Meisterschaft titanium exhaust (installed by Kelleners)

- Bilstein PSS9 (installed by Kelleners)

another nice thing about Kelleners is that they're also a BMW dealership and they give a loaner while yours is being upgraded  

now, the only problem is that this isn't happenening until at least mid-may  because school is still up and running and the only time i can play is after exams   but well worth the wait! :thumbup: 

and it will be very interesting to see what happens when the car enters canada! the work will be BMW approved (thnx to Kelleners) but if/when customs starts it up, it sure won't sound like a BMW, let alone a normal M3!


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

MD2b said:


> *finally someone who knows what i'm talking about
> 
> i've done some checking around and i think i'll be having the following done to the M3 when i pick it up in europe:
> 
> ...


sounds like a nice setup. If all works for you. let me know. I will come down to check out this bad boy.

LIL Raja


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Make sure these are BMW approved modifications because as this is a ED, your car is liable to inspection once it arrives at your dealership, and without the writen consent of BMW AG that these mods do not void the factory warranty you might get a hard time from the dealership and BMW Canada.

Just make sure you get every angle covered prior to doing any mods to a ED car.


----------



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

Greco said:


> *....
> Just make sure you get every angle covered prior to doing any mods to a ED car. *


good call, and as it stands, my latest idea is to toss the oem parts in the trunk, have nowack tune the new ecu with the exhaust mods, then before shipping the car, have everything replaced back to oem and somehow drag the parts back home  then, swap everything yet again lol good excuse to invest in a proper lift since i might have to do this everytime i take the car in for servicing!


----------

